# Jester



## Toper (4/12/12)

> A hop designed to take on the bold fruity hops of the US and the Southern Hemisphere.
> 
> And pleased to say a very good job has been done. Mild tropicals with bold lime and robust bitterness
> 
> ...


*MOD: *Description added at the top by Lord Raja Goomba I. As original member's post below says, it's hard to find information, so this is a combination of different sources' information on this hop. 


Can't find much info,but it sounds bloody nice..time will tell http://drinkbritain.com/news/2012/11/jesters-new-clothes-0


----------



## Punkal (4/12/12)

toper01 said:


> Can't find much info,but it sounds bloody nice..time will tell http://drinkbritain.com/news/2012/11/jesters-new-clothes-0



Time will tell but I do want to try some.


----------



## Yob (4/12/12)

snip... "Located some 10 miles from Glastonbury, the crew, pictured left, are "....

...all wearing gumboots :lol:


----------



## AndrewQLD (18/12/12)

Sounds like a lovely English hop with an American citrus twist, tangarines sounds nice.


----------



## Rowy (18/12/12)

I've been doing some English beers lately and have wondered about some cross hopping / IPA style experimentation. This may fit the bill to start with before I go and brew something undrinkable.


----------



## Toper (18/12/12)

Rowy said:


> I've been doing some English beers lately and have wondered about some cross hopping / IPA style experimentation. This may fit the bill to start with before I go and brew something undrinkable.


 Might be a while before we see it available;I read somewhere there was only 60 kg harvested so far.


----------



## Spiesy (13/1/13)

this is a joke, right?


----------



## Toper (14/1/13)

Spiesy said:


> this is a joke, right?


I jest not


----------



## Hadrian (26/1/13)

Drinking a bottle of Moor Empire Strikes Back at the moment.
The hop tastes like a fairly high cohumulone hop - bitterness is drying and rough which some may perceive as spicy. The beer is lacking in aroma (probably because it's old) but there are some pleasant essential oil tastes in the finish. IMO it's a very well made beer


----------



## Yob (16/6/16)

Anybody? 

News since 2013? I'm tempted to land some and give it a run, I've a brewday planned in a few weeks and could make for an interesting cube.


----------



## Bridges (16/6/16)

Full Pint had it and have sold out. Some one must have used it.


----------



## contrarian (16/6/16)

I made 3 cubes of pale ale single hopped in each cube with jester, minstrel and styrian holdings. Finished the jester keg about 6 months ago so details are a bit sketchy but I really enjoyed them both. 

As above more aligned with US C hops than traditional English varieties and much more subtle than your high aa% hops. 

Will see if I can dig up some tasting notes from when I was drinking it but I think it's a great hop.


----------



## trussyd (16/6/16)

I'm drinking a jester single hop bitter at the moment and it's a great hop. The aroma has hints of grapefruit but it's definately not overpowering like some US hops. It's got a bit of grassyness about it too so typical UK in that sense. On the palate there's more citrus notes, more lemony this time but still is definately English.

Overall I really like it an have had positive comments from friends as well. Defininitely a UK hop but with lots of nice new world flavours.


----------

